# My Trip to Long Key ... Now!



## guifri (17. Mai 2011)

So...Gepäck ist aufgegeben. Bordkarte am Mann. Morgen früh geht's los. Nichts hält uns mehr auf....hoffentlich. Die kommende Nacht wird wieder von verpassten Flieger-träumen oder ähnlichen Katastrophen geprägt sein. Die Spannung steigt...

Ab Donnerstag gibt's erste Angel- und hoffentlich auch Fangberichte.

Drückt uns die Daumen.


----------



## .Sebastian. (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: My Trip to Long Key ... Now!*

mich!


----------



## guifri (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: My Trip to Long Key ... Now!*



Raven0263 schrieb:


> Wen interessierts?
> Da kommt doch eh keiner von uns zum fischen hin.
> Fangberichte aus D sind da schon interessanter.
> Trotzdem viel Petri Heil



Dann lies doch einfach nicht in diesem unterforum. Ich kenne so einige, die nicht nur in D fischen. Petri dank.


----------



## Ossipeter (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: My Trip to Long Key ... Now!*

Freu mich schon auf deinen Lifebericht. Lass dich mal von solchen flachen Kommentaren nicht irretieren. Hoffe du hast besseres Wetter wie Robert und Petra. Wünsche dir Blue Water und große Fische.
Tight lines!


----------



## slowhand (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: My Trip to Long Key ... Now!*



Raven0263 schrieb:


> Wen interessierts?
> Da kommt doch eh keiner von uns zum fischen hin.
> Fangberichte aus D sind da schon interessanter.
> Trotzdem viel Petri Heil



|kopfkrat Ähh, das nennt sich hier "Angeln weltweit"!


----------



## esgof (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: My Trip to Long Key ... Now!*

moin
ein neidisches petri heil 
man muß Prioritäten setzen 1 jahr forellenteich oder weg fliegen


----------



## Sockeye (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: My Trip to Long Key ... Now!*

Hau rein...

...und zeig dem Robert, wie man dort Fische fängt. Und mir natürlich auch, ich muss noch 2 Monate warten...

VG
Sockeye


----------



## guifri (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: My Trip to Long Key ... Now!*

Wohnung ist super. Boot kommt morgen...Wetter sieht gut aus. So Long....


----------



## Nick_A (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: My Trip to Long Key ... Now!*

Hi Guido, #h

ich drücke Dir/Euch ganz doll alle beiden Daumen !!! Schnappt Euch ein paar Dicke ! :m

Wetter sieht heute ja ganz gut aus, bissl seltsamer Wind- und Wellenrichtung aus West/Südwest. Hoffen wir mal, dass dies keine Maulsperre auslöst |uhoh:

Also haut rein !!:vik:

@ Raven
#d#d#d

Viele Grüße und tight lines #h
Robert


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: My Trip to Long Key ... Now!*

hi kurzer,

iss  mal wieder soweit....????  willste wieder Fische stenkern ????

Wünsche Dir viel Spass und ausreichend Fisch dort drüben und erhol Dich und bitte denk an Dr.Pillemann(vielen Dank):vik:


Gruss  Martin & Ludmilla


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: My Trip to Long Key ... Now!*

Auch wenn sich einige nur für Anglern in Deutschland interessieren:
Ich hoffe Du machst da nen schönen Bericht draus, den wir auch fürs Mag verwenden können.

Denn viele lesen auch solche Fernreiseberichte gerne - seis zum träumen oder auch zur Info, weil sie selber sowas planen.

Und viel Petri Heil wünsch ich Dir!


----------



## guifri (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: My Trip to Long Key ... Now!*

Tag 1:

Nicht nur der Jetlag lässt mich nicht mehr schlafen. 

Monatelange Vorfreude, Megastress im Job in den letzten Monaten, die Enttäuschung über den ausgefallenen Floridaurlaub über Ostern und die Spannung, was angeltechnisch auf uns zukommt rauben mir den Schlaf. 

Ich schmeiß gleich mal den Coffeemaker an, mach ein bisschen Alarm, damit die Freunde aufwachen, Ruten montieren, Kühlbox vollpacken, Boot abholen, Bait kaufen, Boot packen und raus.

Nee, was ein Stress! #d. Und dann geht,s los.:vik:


----------



## Ansgar (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: My Trip to Long Key ... Now!*

Ey alder was laberst Du da fuer ne scheise, alder??

Das will doch keiner wissen? 

Unnur weil dass hier weltweit heisst heissas nochlangenich dass Du hier Sachen aus andern Lendern reinschreiben kannst wie du da bock drauf hast??
Wenn das jeder mache wuerde Alder, denn waer das Forum hier ja bald voll mit Angeln in anderen Laendern alder - und denn waere dass hier ja vuer die meisten loide voll uninteressant alder?! Da mussu Dir auch mal paar Gedanken machen, bevor Du hier sowas reinschreibst??

Daenemark unso ok da kannssu noch mitm auto hinfahrn aber Du bist ja noch viel weiter weg wie das... Das ist dochn angelforum hier, alder!


So - und nu HAU DA MAL EIN PAAR GEILE FISCHE RAUS

Tight lines
A


----------



## Kamasage (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: My Trip to Long Key ... Now!*

|good:

yeah lass uns mit-träumen!


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: My Trip to Long Key ... Now!*

Schade das der Thread gleich so anfängt, aber vielleicht gibts ja mehr Fische wie in dem Florida Thread von Robert und co.#y:q

Gruß Fabi


----------



## zanderzone (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: My Trip to Long Key ... Now!*



Raven0263 schrieb:


> Wen interessierts?
> Da kommt doch eh keiner von uns zum fischen hin.
> Fangberichte aus D sind da schon interessanter.
> Trotzdem viel Petri Heil



3 Beiträge und schon so ein unqualifizierter dabei!!
Respekt!!!

@TE: Ich hoffe auf geile Fotos!
Viel Spass!!

--EDIT-- 3 Beiträge und alle unqualifiziert!!


----------



## guifri (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: My Trip to Long Key ... Now!*

Telegramm:
Bootsübergabe hat bis 11 Uhrvgedauert.

Beginn Trolling: 12 Uhr
Erster Biss: kleiner Blackfintuna
Zweiter Biss: guter Küchenmahi
Dritter Biss: 20 Pfund Bull Mahi

16 Uhr am Alligaror Riff: Schwimmen
18 Uhr anlegen, Boot und Fische sauber machen.

Für Tag 1 : Dicke zufrieden, außer dass mein Mitstreiter das Drillvideo versemmelt hat und kein USB zum überspielen der Fotos hat#d

Deshalb noch kein Foto...ab heute wird mit IPhone fotografiert. Sonst kann ich euch keine Bildchen zeigen


----------



## guifri (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: My Trip to Long Key ... Now!*

Äh...kann man überhaupt vom IPhone Fotos anhängen? Sonst müsst ihr auf die Fotos bis zum Ende warten. Fuc k!


----------



## stefanwitteborg (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: My Trip to Long Key ... Now!*

nice Fische 20pfd Mahi!
Respect und weiterhin viel Spaß...


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: My Trip to Long Key ... Now!*

Weiter so


----------



## Nick_A (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: My Trip to Long Key ... Now!*

Sauber, Guido.

Nen 20Pfund-Bull ist schon mal sehr ordentlich ! Meine "größten" Mahi lagen ja alle bei gerademal 12 läppischen Pfund :c

Mit den Bilderchen wird schon irgendwie klappen :m

Grüße
Robert


----------



## guifri (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: My Trip to Long Key ... Now!*

Bilder vom iPhone hier rein, klappt nicht.

Also müsst Ihr Euch gedulden.

Tag 2 Erster Teil..

Heute morgen war,s offshore ziemlich rauh.

Beissverhalten dagegen eher mau.

3 Mahis von 3 - 8 Pfund.

Sailfish vor und leider nicht hinter unserem Boot geraubt. Trotzdem ein toller Anblick.

Mitstreiter Nr. 2 hat sich eine Erkältung eingefangen, so dass wir früh zurück sind. 

Werde aber mit Mitstreiter Nr. 1 nachher noch mal hinterm Riff ein bisschen driften gehen. Die Muttons sollen da sein....


----------



## Colophonius (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: My Trip to Long Key ... Now!*

Also mich interessiert es auch  
Wenn du mit den Fotos warten musst- ist doch nicht schlimm, umso schöner wirds, wenn wir die Fotos dann sehen?

Viel "Petri Heil" noch!


----------



## guifri (21. Mai 2011)

*AW: My Trip to Long Key ... Now!*

Tag 2: Teil 2

Keine Mutton Snapper, kein Nix beim Driften.

Noch ein Stündchen getrollt in 250 ft. Doppelbiss, beide ausgestiegen #c

Die Condo-Nachbarn hatten auch nur 3 Dolphins. Irgendwie waren die Kiefer vernagelt.

Morgen ist ein neuer Tag #h


----------



## anglermeister17 (21. Mai 2011)

*AW: My Trip to Long Key ... Now!*

@Raven: Du bist eines der besten Bsp. dass "Mund halten" der bessere Weg ist! 
Und wer hart genug arbeitet und entspr. "Kapital" zur Seite legen kann, für den ist sowas kein Problem! Meine Eltern sind jährl. zwei mal überall auf der Welt in Urlaub, aber ich weiss auch, warum: Weil die einfach verdammt hart arbeiten und sich aus "Stress im Alltag" nicht viel machen, die wissen ja, wofür sie es tun... Manche sind eben bereit, den "Preis zu zahlen", andere so wie du anscheinend nicht.
Mich würde mal interessieren: Woher rührt dein Neid? 
@guifri: Alles Gute und schöne, reichhaltige Fänge!


----------



## Hypocrissy (21. Mai 2011)

*AW: My Trip to Long Key ... Now!*

Da kann man ja glatt neidisch werden 

Wünsche Dir Petri Heil und Tight lines.


----------



## Fischmäulchen (21. Mai 2011)

*AW: My Trip to Long Key ... Now!*

Hallo Guido & Angelkumpels!

Sorry das ich aufgrund des Hochzeitsplanunsstresses erst jetzt schreibe!
Ich wünsche euch eine geile Angellzeit und dicke Fische!
iPhone-Fotos bekommst du über den iPhone-Explorer (Software kostenlos downloaden) super auf deinen Laptop oder ihr kauft euer fehlendes Kabel im RadioShack der ist neben dem Walgreens.
Ich wünsche euch viel Spass noch und uns viele Berichte mein Lieber!


----------



## guifri (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: My Trip to Long Key ... Now!*

Tag 3
Mir fallen fastvdie Augen zu, so fertig bin ich von Sonne und Boot fahren.

Heute war der Wurm drin. Wir sind 20!meilen raus bis in den Golfstrom, aber bis auf einen Mahi und einen Blackfintuna war nix zu machen.

Gute nacht|rolleyes


----------



## Backfire (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: My Trip to Long Key ... Now!*



guifri schrieb:


> Bilder vom iPhone hier rein, klappt nicht.



Ich zolle deinen anglerischen Fähigkeiten Respekt, aber merkste langsam warum apple Dreck ist?

man man man ... (hauptsache man ist "hip & stylish" und wird bis Kiefer Unterkante abgezockt). #d

wenn du es dir leisten kannst als Steves Melkkuh zu leben ...
#c

Backfire


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: My Trip to Long Key ... Now!*



guifri schrieb:


> Tag 3
> Mir fallen fastvdie Augen zu, so fertig bin ich von Sonne und Boot fahren.
> 
> Heute war der Wurm drin. Wir sind 20!meilen raus bis in den Golfstrom, aber bis auf einen Mahi und einen Blackfintuna war nix zu machen.
> ...



Wat´n ditte hier,nich schlapp machen....|rolleyes
Da fang ikk ja hier vor der Haustür mehr Fische....:q:q:q:q
Und Bilder....#c....also ikk seh noch keene Fische...

Wünsche Dir noch viel Spass und Tight Lines.....:g


Gruss  Martin


----------



## Nick_A (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: My Trip to Long Key ... Now!*

Hi Guido, #h

ich würde mich wirklich freuen, wenn Ihr ein paar tolle Fische fangen würdet !

Aber irgendwie ist dieses Jahr der "Wurm" drinnen. Ich habe zwar (an manchen Tagen) recht viele Mahis gefangen, aber immer nur kleine zwischen 6 und 12 Pfund. Dazu wenige Tunas, keinen Wahoo und Sails habe ich nur zweimal gesehen.

Die meisten (ca. 90%) meiner Dolphin habe ich übrigens unter/neben Vögeln gefangen, unabhängig ob Weed da war oder nicht !  --> Also immer schön nach Vögeln Ausschau halten !!!

*Ob dies ggf. eine der Nachwirkungen der letztjährigen Ölkatastrophe ist ??? |kopfkrat#c*

Oder aber, weil das Wetter immer noch sehr "März-April-like" ist (zuviel Wind für Mai)|kopfkrat

Mein Bootsvermieter hat mir am letzten Tag noch einen feinen Tip gegeben, den Ihr ggf. durchführen könnt...

Er hat berichtet, dass das Schleppen auf Grouper am Riff / nahe des Riff mit großen Wobblern recht erfolgreich und einen Riesenspass machen soll ! Z.B. Mann´s Super Stretch 30+, der bauähnliche Rapalla mit Metallschaufel oder aber ein Yo-Zuri. 

Er hat gemeint, dass man bei ca. 2-3mph (also ziemlich langsam) über 20 bis 30ft-tiefen Wasser schleppen soll...genau an den "Kanten/Ecken" vom sandigen Grund zum bewachsenen Grund (über dem sandigen Grund schleppen).

Die Bisse müssen wohl EXTREM BRACHIAL kommen ...also ruhig dafür die dicksten Ruten und Rollen einsetzen. Auch dicke Giant Grouper knallen ab und an drauf.

--> Ein Versuch wär´s jedenfalls wert, wenn die Mahi-Mahi Offshore mal wieder nicht so richtig wollen.

Ich drücke Euch die Daumen ... nur nicht aufgeben !#6

Grüße
Robert

*P.S.:*
Jupp....nach so einem Tag offshore ist man wirklich fertig mit der Welt :q :q Man(n) sollte gar nicht glauben, wie anstrengend so etwas sein kann (sowohl für Körper, Geist und Augen).


----------



## guifri (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: My Trip to Long Key ... Now!*



Backfire schrieb:


> Ich zolle deinen anglerischen Fähigkeiten Respekt, aber merkste langsam warum apple Dreck ist?
> 
> man man man ... (hauptsache man ist "hip & stylish" und wird bis Kiefer Unterkante abgezockt). #d
> 
> ...



So manche haben Probleme...ich wollte hier keine Apple-Diskussion vom Zaun brechen. Ganz schön anmaßend.


----------



## guifri (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: My Trip to Long Key ... Now!*



Nick_A schrieb:


> Mein Bootsvermieter hat mir am letzten Tag noch einen feinen Tip gegeben, den Ihr ggf. durchführen könnt...
> 
> Er hat berichtet, dass das Schleppen auf Grouper am Riff / nahe des Riff mit großen Wobblern recht erfolgreich und einen Riesenspass machen soll ! Z.B. Mann´s Super Stretch 30+, der bauähnliche Rapalla mit Metallschaufel oder aber ein Yo-Zuri.
> 
> ...



Genau das ist unser Plan, wenn bis mittags beim Trollen nichts geht.


----------



## Nick_A (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: My Trip to Long Key ... Now!*



Raven0263 schrieb:


> Neid?
> Ganz bestimmt nicht.War früher auch im Ausland beim Angeln.Unter anderem Big Game in der Karibik.
> Und mir faulenzen zu unterstellen ist eben untere Schublade.
> Habe bis zu meinem sehr knapp überlebten schweren Herzinfarkt auch schwer gearbeitet.Und zuviel.



@ Raven

Du bist immer noch im falschen Unterforum *"Weltweit" *.... und bevor die Diskussion hier immer weiter und weiter geht...bitte such Dir doch anderswo ein paar nette Threads (auch über Angeln in Deutschland gibt es hier im AB sehr viele, tolle Berichte und Threads).

Also bitte, bitte lass sämtliche Diskussionen und Antworten hier im Thread. Ist wirklich nicht schlimm, dass Dich das Angeln in weit entfernten Gewässern nicht interessiert.

Und lass uns allen unseren Spass und dem Threadersteller seine Ruhe. DANKE DIR !#6


----------



## guifri (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: My Trip to Long Key ... Now!*

Tag 4 

Beim trollen heute NICHTS!

Auch die Groupernummer ging nicht. 

Beim Grundangeln ein paar Porgies und ein Magagony Snapper gefangen.

Hab vor Frust für DienstAg nen Tarponguide gebucht. Bei unserem Glück...


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: My Trip to Long Key ... Now!*



guifri schrieb:


> Tag 4
> 
> Beim trollen heute NICHTS!
> 
> ...




Hi Kurzer,zum Heringsstippen musste aber doch nicht soweit 
fliegen,det kannste hier ooch haben.....

gruss  Martin


----------



## Nick_A (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: My Trip to Long Key ... Now!*

Autsch....und ich habe mich über meine Ergebnisse aufgeregt. Das klingt echt heftig. 

Allerdings ist der Golfstrom derzeit sauweit von der Küste entfernt. Gestern war er etwa 26 Meilen nach dem Riff !!! |uhoh: So weit wart Ihr vermutlich nicht draussen.

Aber nach einem solchen Frusttag war die Entscheidung mit der Buchung des Guide absolut die Richtige ! #6

Nicht aufgeben...WEITERKÄMPFEN.:m


----------



## guifri (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: My Trip to Long Key ... Now!*

Der Wind frischt jetzt richtig auf. Mal sehen, was meine Mitstreiter nachher sagen. Bin mir nicht sicher, dass wir heute rauskommen.

Bei dem Wind den Golfstrom aufzusuchen, macht keinen Sinn. 

Angeltechnisch ist der Wurm drin. Nützt aber nichts. Wir kämpfen weiter. #6


----------



## guifri (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: My Trip to Long Key ... Now!*

Tag 5
Katastrophe, Wind war zu heftig draussen. Sind unverrichteter Dinge zurück gekehrt.

Haben dann einen Großteil der Shoppingliste für die Daheimgebliebenen in Miami abgearbeitet und am Oceandrive diniert.

Die Windvorhersage sieht nicht rosig aus und ich hab mir jetzt selber wieder eine prächtige Erkältung eingefangen. Dass die Klimaanlagen aber auch immer Richtung Bett pusten müssen. Kann sein, dass ich physisch morgen total ausfallen werde.

Wie für Angler nicht unüblich läuft es im Moment mal wieder etwas unrund.

Aber was soll's? Ich mag diesen Fleck auf Erden hier sehr und ich werde sofern der liebe Gott es zulässt, wiederkommen.


----------



## Fischmäulchen (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: My Trip to Long Key ... Now!*

Guido es tut mir ja leid für euch, nur irgendwie bekommen wir hier gerade die Bestätigung, dass es nicht an unseren Angelfähigkeiten gelegen hat! Der blöde Wind und wenn der Wind ein bisschen leichter wird, sind trotzdem die kapitalen Fischlis nicht da! Trotzdem noch viel Spass!


----------



## Fischmäulchen (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: My Trip to Long Key ... Now!*



guifri schrieb:


> Aber was soll's? Ich mag diesen Fleck auf Erden hier sehr und ich werde sofern der liebe Gott es zulässt, wiederkommen.



Genauso denke wir auch!|wavey:


----------



## guifri (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: My Trip to Long Key ... Now!*

Tag 6
Fette Erkältung mit Ami-Wickmedinight und daymed bekämpft.

Wind war noch gut zu beangeln. Bei 250 Fuss war heute richtig Action.

Wir haben heute 8 Mahis und 8  Blackfins geschnappt. 
Der größte Mahi hatte ca. 12 Pfund. 

Das war mal wieder geil. Aber jetzt bin ich physisch am Ende. Tarpontrip ist gecancelt...ist auch gut so.

Morgen muss ich alleine raus. Meine beiden Mitstreiter machen morgen Snook- und Redfishtour. Da ich das kenne, gehe ich lieber Offshore.


----------



## Nick_A (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: My Trip to Long Key ... Now!*

Hi Guido, #h

seeeehr fein...toll, dass gestern endlich "Äktschn" auf Eurem Boot angesagt war. 8 Mahis und insbesondere 8 Blackfin Tunas sind doch ein klasse Ergebnis :m und ergeben viel leckeres Tuna-Sashimi :l

Ist schon lustig....auch bei uns waren dieses Jahr die meisten Fische entweder bei 220 bis 280ft (selten bis 350ft).... oder aber draussen im Golfstrom (was aber oft weit über 700ft Wassertiefe war). Dazwischen (350ft bis 650ft) meist "Fehlanzeige" !

Dann hoffe ich mal, dass Dein heutiger Tag ähnlich kurzweilig wird. #6 Geh kein Risiko ein (bist diesmal ja alleine an Bord!).

Viele (neidische) Grüße und Tight Lines #h
Robert


----------



## Nick_A (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: My Trip to Long Key ... Now!*

Ääähhh...wie lange bleibst Du / bleibt Ihr denn diesmal im Paradies ?

Wann ist Euer letzter Angeltag ?


----------



## guifri (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: My Trip to Long Key ... Now!*



Nick_A schrieb:


> Ääähhh...wie lange bleibst Du / bleibt Ihr denn diesmal im Paradies ?
> 
> Wann ist Euer letzter Angeltag ?



Morgen it schon der letzte Angeltag. Bis mittags. Dann müssen wir das Boot saubermachen, tanken und abgeben.


----------



## guifri (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: My Trip to Long Key ... Now!*

Tag 7
Heute bin ich alleine draußen gewesen, da meine Mitstreiter eine geguidete Golfangeltour gebucht haben.

Um 9 Uhr am ausgesuchten Platz angekommen. Heute sehr viele Vögel unterwegs.

Von 9 Uhr bis 11.30 Uhr ununterbrochen Action mit Mahis von 2 - 6 Pfund. Es war richtig geil, bis mir das Öl im Zweitakter ausgegangen ist. Amateur! 

Öl nachgefüllt, immer noch Alarm...Schei.e!

Bootsvermieter angerufen, Problem am Telefon und Meterwelle nicht zu lösen. Gott sei Dank hatte ich diesmal einen Twinmotor, so dass ich den nächsten Hafen anfahren konnte. Vermieter kam und musste das Reservoir manuell vollpumpen. Hätte ich alleine in Open Sea nicht geschafft. Die Aktion hat mich locker 2'5 Stunden Angelzeit gekostet. Zwischenzeitlich war der Wind aufgefrischt, so dass alleine trollen bedenklich wurde. 

In Riffnähe auf 50 Fuss! einen Minibarrakuda, Peanutmahi und eine spanische Makrele getrollt. Die spanische Makrele wurde vom Riffsheriff (dicker Barrakuda) mal eben konfisziert und sauber hinter den Kiemen abgebissen, so dass für mich nur noch der Kopf übrig blieb. 

Bin dann reingefahren, weil es nachmiitags noch nach Key West ging,


----------



## Fischmäulchen (27. Mai 2011)

*AW: My Trip to Long Key ... Now!*

Das mit dem Boot ist ja mal richtig Shit! Ärgerlich ist es, wenn dann dafür soviel Zeit drauf geht.


----------



## guifri (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: My Trip to Long Key ... Now!*

Tag 8
Nur ein paar kleine Mahis. An den Stellen vom Vortag war nichts mehr zu holen. Da wir früh rein mussten, zum Boot säubern und abgeben, haben wir am Riff noch ein wenig gechillt.

Abends noch imThe Island lecker gegessen und gestern ab nach Miami.

Heute morgen heil in Deutschland angekommen. Und Montag geht im Büro direkt die Post ab.

Aber der nächste Urlaub kommt bestimmt! 

Bilder folgen in ein paar Tagen.


----------



## hanshafen (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: My Trip to Long Key ... Now!*

Danke für den Bericht. Ich war Anfang des Jahres auch für drei Tage auf den Keys. Kaum ist man weg, will man wieder hin.


----------



## guifri (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: My Trip to Long Key ... Now!*



hanshafen schrieb:


> Kaum ist man weg, will man wieder hin.



Ja...es ist so!


----------



## OnTheMove (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: My Trip to Long Key ... Now!*

Ich freu mich schon wenn die Fotos on sind.

Danke für den Bericht!


----------



## guifri (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: My Trip to Long Key ... Now!*

Hier sind ein paar Pics...ich will zurück!

1. Unser Boot
2. Tarpons im hafen Hawks Cay
3. Blick von "unserem" Balkon


----------



## guifri (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: My Trip to Long Key ... Now!*

1. Die ersten Mhis
2. Restaurant "The Island" Marathon, Bombenaussicht, Top Essen!
3. Konnte noch nicht abschalten


----------



## guifri (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: My Trip to Long Key ... Now!*

Aber jetzt


----------



## guifri (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: My Trip to Long Key ... Now!*

Jippieh..


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: My Trip to Long Key ... Now!*

Hammer Bilder  Wären die Tarpons nicht interessant zu beangeln gewesen?

Gruß Fabi


----------



## guifri (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: My Trip to Long Key ... Now!*



PikeHunter_Fabi schrieb:


> Hammer Bilder  Wären die Tarpons nicht interessant zu beangeln gewesen?
> 
> Gruß Fabi



Im Hafen sind das quasi "Haustiere", die die Fischabfälle der Profiguides  fressen und quasi gefüttert werden. Das wäre etwas "unsportlich", die zu beangeln. Macht da zumindest kein Mensch.
Und man hätte vom Ufer aus auch keine Chance, sie zu fangen, wegen der ganzen Hindernisse (Stege, Boote etc.)


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: My Trip to Long Key ... Now!*

Oke  Trotzdem ein schöner Anblick. Freu mich schon auf den Bericht vom nächsten Jahr 

Gruß Fabi


----------



## Fischmäulchen (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: My Trip to Long Key ... Now!*

Super Fotos Guido, ich will auch wieder hin SOFORT!!!!!!!


----------



## guifri (2. Juni 2011)

*AW: My Trip to Long Key ... Now!*

Anbei ein kleines Video von unserem Trip

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HXE0fbhsnZY


----------



## esgof (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: My Trip to Long Key ... Now!*

Moin
Super Bilder Super Video #6
Gruß Esgof


----------

